
Ask HN: Best guides to why and how to do code reviews? - Ozzie_osman
Plenty has been written on the topic. What are your favorites?
======
jhabdas
Sadly searching the Web for "good code review" returns an ordered list of
garbage. A good code review is one which is authentic and nothing more.

